# How Do You Package Lotion Bars?



## KristaY (Oct 25, 2015)

I make small lotion bars I give away to friends and family. They're only about 1" square and half an ounce in weight. Normally I just put a few into snack size zip type bags and hand them over but I'd like to make them a bit prettier to tuck into Christmas gifts and use as stocking stuffers. I really don't want to purchase fancy tins or plastic tubes but would rather use what I've got on hand. I'm thinking paper wrapping might get greasy. Wax paper or plastic wrap? My creativity has flown out the window on this one so HELP PLEASE!!! :crazy:


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 25, 2015)

Do you have any leftover tea tins? I've seen folks spray paint them to make them pretty.  Alternatively, you could get cellophane bags pretty inexpensively. Cost Plus normally has adorable Christmas themed ones. I'd stay away from paper since the bars would make a mess if they heated up.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks Snappy! Your mention of cellophane bags reminded me I probably have some Christmas prints in my holiday kitchen tote. I think they're the size you'd package cookies or candies in. I'm on my way to check!


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been using these small plastic containers from Dollar Tree.  They have both round and rectangular shaped just $1 for 10!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 25, 2015)

I pour mine in 2 oz jars, but deli cups are also cute. Deli Lotion Bars!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Actually I haven't tried using the little containers as a mold. I use a small Celtic knot mold that's meant for soap and they fit the round containers perfectly. Bars end up about 1.25oz.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks Doriette! Looks like I'm Dollar Tree bound.... Those are adorable bars too. Are they about 1 1/2" diameter?

I like the deli cup idea too, Carolyn. (Deli Lotion Bars, lol!) I just found mini paper muffin cups in my stash and 3" sq boxes. The boxes are bigger than I want so maybe I'll look at Dollar Tree to see if they have something smaller. Or I could just make larger lotion bars to fit the box. Hmmm....


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Also keep an eye out for different holiday themed plastic/cello gift bags.  You usually get anywhere from 20-40 for $1 so I always stock up.  They're perfect for packaging small goodies and soap samples.











ETA - Almost missed you question about the size of my bars.  I measured and they're 2" across and 3/4" thick.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm definitely on the hunt now. I love those small cello bags. Thanks again Doriette!


----------



## spenny92 (Oct 26, 2015)

I used white grease proof paper before going for aluminium tins. They did the job, and you could easily pretty it up with some twine/ribbon and gift tags.

ETA: it looks like the oil is seeping through the paper in this photo, but it's just a bad photo.


----------



## Susie (Oct 26, 2015)

Dollar Tree also has those 1.5 oz rectangle containers with lids.  They make good body butter containers for travel or stocking stuffers.   They make good molds for travel size bars of soap, also.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks spenny & Susie! A stop at Dollar Tree is definitely on my agenda today. I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2015)

I like to make the lotion bars in their own mold then put the molded bars into a container. That way the user can fish the bar out for use and put it back in the container for storage. If you use the container as the mold, the lotion bar can be harder to use. 

The little plastic containers from the dollar tree are a little bulky for a purse or pocket, but the price is sure right! I have found them in square shapes as well as rounds. 

When lotion bars rattle around inside their containers, they can get a little bruised looking and the container can get a little smeary inside. If I want the container to stay extra tidy inside before the person gets them, I'll wrap the lotion bar in a bit of deli waxed paper (heavyweight wax paper) and then it goes into the container. Works good!


----------



## KristaY (Oct 26, 2015)

I had the same thought, DeeAnna, about the bars rattling around in a container. When I was browsing through my holiday baking goodies I came across a roll of holiday print seran wrap. I think it has multi colored tree ornaments on it so was thinking I'd use that to wrap them, then put into a small container. From there I'll use coordinating raffia around the container. I'll give it shot anyway and see how it looks!


----------



## soapmaker22 (Oct 26, 2015)

We actually use old magazine clippings. We cut out anything with text on it and just use the colors.


----------

